# IUI on NHS In Bolton or Manchester



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

I dont normally post on this board but am seeing an infertility specialist at the local hospital next week and just wondered if anyone here can shed some light on something for me.

I have been ttc for nearly 7 years but didnt get my first gynae referral until March 04. At that appointment (at Bolton Hospital) I was told that due to my age at the time I would immediately be added to the IUI waiting list.  Well, found out last month that there is NO IUI waiting list in Bolton and in fact I have not been added to any list.

Have any of you other girls had same experience? Is anyone here being treated at Bolton or Manchester?  Im seeing the IVF Co-ordinator (again at Bolton) re being added to IVF waiting list but if IUI is available at Manchester then perhaps they could add me to that list as well??  

I am on my 2nd round of Clomid, month 11 and another 4 to go, so it could still happen "naturally" but if there is IUI available nearby then want to ask if I can be added to their list too.

Any advice or feedback much appreciated.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Please girls, if any of you can give me some feedback on this I would really appreciate it.  Appointment is on Wednesday.

Thanks

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

HI WITCHIE_POO_CAT

YOUR NOT TOO FAR AWAY FROM ME.  I WAS PLACED ON NHS WAITING LIST BUT THE NEAREST IS MANCHESTER ST MARYS!!!  I WAS WAITING FOR IVF SO MAYBE A LITTLE DIFFERENT.  HOWEVER THE WAITING LIST IS HUGE AND BEING VERY IMPATIENT I COULDN'T WAIT SO I WENT PRIVATE.  I GO TO MFS IN MANCHESTER AND THEY ARE REALLY NICE AND HELP FULL.  THERE WEB ADDRESS IS WWW.MANCHESTERFERTILTY.COM.

BEV
XXX


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Thanks Bev, unfortunately I cannot afford to go private which is why Im obsessing about having to wait 3 years for IVF with nothing inbetween such as IUI.  Were you offered IUI before IVF or were you told no IUI list existed?

Thanks

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

I was only offered IVF.  hope all goes well.  good luck

Bev
xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi there

Well I went along to my appointment yesterday and have been offered IVF so have been added to the waiting list for NHS.  Just need to get my weight down to the acceptable range now, thats the hard part!

Thanks for your responses.,

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------

